# Applications > Dveloppement 2D, 3D et Jeux > Moteurs de jeux vido >  Cocos2d-x et Android

## Nathan17

Bonjour,

Je suis dbutant avec Cocos2d-x, que je voudrais utiliser pour faire un jeu multiplateformes (Android et iPhone). Je rencontre un souci pour l'excution d'un projet sous Android.

Si j'importe un projet du dossier sample sous eclipse, et que je le lance (Run As Android Application), je me retrouve avec un cran noir, et parfois le message "HelloCpp a cess de fonctionner".
J'ai test avec les versions d'eclipse juno et indigo.

Si quelqu'un sait comment rsoudre ce problme...

Merci d'avance

----------


## Happy

Bonjour,

Le mieux serait de poster sur le forum de cocos2d-x (en anglais) ici. Malheureusement j'utilise cocos2d-x sur iOS donc sur Mac avec xCode, je ne saurais pas t'aider.  ::(:

----------

